

Ask HN: What skunkworks project are you working on? - MattF

I guess I'd just like to know what type of thing everyone's working on - new projects, products, process improvements, tool integration, etc.
======
mbrubeck
I'm have a skunkworks port of part of my company's software to a different
hardware platform. In addition to being fun, and interesting for performance
comparisons, it's also a useful discipline for keeping the code portable.

